# Manejo de modulos TLP434 y  RLP434



## amechudo

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y lo encontre de casualidad, y me parece fantastico que aqui puedan reunirse todos los integrantes de la comunidad electronica para ofrecerse mutua colaboracion. 

Soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y me encuentro desarrollando un proyecto en el que tengo que establecer una comunicacion half duplex entre un microprocesador y un modulo Emac de un empotrado. para establecer la comunicacion via RF se empezaron a implementar moduladores que trabajan a muy bajas frecuencias (Max a 1.25 Mhz). es muy dificil acoplar correctamente una antena a esta frecuencia por lo que mi corazon salto de alegria cuando encontre la pareja de modulos TLP434 y  RLP434. la cuestion es que un contacto me consiguo los dispositivos y segun e leido pueden trabajar a 315, 418 o 434 Mhz, al principio pense que el dispositivo permitia seleccionar entre las frecuencias pero parece ser que la pareja ya viene con la Frecuencia preestablecida, y la verdad no se como identificarla al menos a simple vista. tambien me preocupa que si tengo 2 parejas que trabajen a la misma frecuencia causaran interferencia entre ellas, y no podria implementar correctamente la comunicacion half duplex. 

En fin, como ven, estoy lleno de confusiones, si alguien conoce mas acerca de este dispositivo y de como solucionar los problemas en verdad agradeceria que me ayudaran, para ver si ya logro terminar bien la implementacion del proyecto. 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Para que despejes todas tus dudas sobre estos módulos, lo mejor es que revises sus especificaciones técnicas.

Por eso aquí te las dejo.


----------



## Marcelo

Saludos Amechudo,

A parte del 434, esta gente de Laipac Tech. tienen otros módulos que son:

TLP/RLP 315
TLP/RLP 418
TLP/RLP 868
TLP/RLP 916

Como el 434, los números indican la frecuencia de diseño del par.

Puedes usar cualquiera de ellos para hacer una comunicación full duplex y  evitar interferencia. 
Pudieras usar el 916 que te daría una separación de banda de unos 482 Mhz o el 315 que te da una separación de frecuencias de 119 Mhz.

No te recomendaría el 868 porque es justo de doble frecuencia del 434 
y podría haber intermodulación  . El 418 está algo cerca del 434 y aunque podría ser suficiente un delta F de 16 Mhz yo lo descartaría existiendo las otras posibilidades.

Si tienes interferencia por armónicos o intermodulación, habría que usar filtraje o una antena algo más directiva en lugar de un cable, que te recoje toda señal en el ambiente pues es omnidireccional.

Creo que la pareja a usar podría ser la 434 y 315 cuya separación de frecuencias es impar.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## amechudo

Gracias por la colaboracion! lamento no haber encontrado esta comunidad antes.

Vi la hoja tecnica del 434 y dice que trabaja a 315,418 y 433.819 Mhz, por lo que pensaba que uno podia variar entre dichas frecuencias el dispositivo, de ahi mi confusion.

ando trabajando en la prueba del transmisor 434 y lastimosamente el osciloscopio con el que cuento solo trabaja hasta 60 Mhz, por lo que no puedo ver la forma de onda que entrega el dispositivo, ahora me veo forzado a usar un analizador de espectros y acoplar una antena al transmisor, asi que me preguntaba si alguien me puede recomendar una antena y la forma de acoplarla para que el conjunto funcione de manera adecuada, yo planeaba usar una antena tipo loop y probar pero no esta de mas pedir asesoria.

De nuevo muchisimas gracias


----------



## Marcelo

Pues déjame decirte que la página original de esos componentes hace referencia al 315 y al 434 como módulos distintos. Viendo la datasheet del 434 dice  Min:314,5 y Max:315,2 así es que creo que es un error de la datasheet. La página dice _RF Modulators RF Modules - Transceivers at 315,434,418,816,916 MHZ._

Fíjate aqui:
http://www.laipac.com/easy_434_eng.htm

Allí yo no me complicaría demasiado al comienzo y haría la antena con el cable tal como lo propone la datasheet. Si encuentras problemas porque el montaje está en un ambiente muy ruidoso (un cuarto de máquinas, por ejemplo) que te produce interferencia de RF, entonces te podrías quemar el coco para diseñar otra antena más directiva y con un lóbulo de radiación más estrecho, pero hasta no tener el problema encima creo que no vale la pena el esfuerzo.

Si vas a usar un analizador de espectro, podrás entonces machar (alargar o recortar) la antena para máxima resonancia y por ende máxima transmisión de potencia, buscando la máxima amplitud en los picos de la señal en el analizador. 

Si es necesario intentar disminuir la relación de SWR (ondas estacionarias o reflejadas), podrías utilizar un cable rígido que te permita mover la antena y variar su posición o también colocarle un plano te tierra. Estos circuitos deben alimentarse con 12 V para máxima potencia (en el transmisor). El receptor creo que puede alimentarse con 5 sin problemas. 
Otra recomendación, haz un aterramiento eficaz del circuito.

Conclusión: Prueba el circuito con el cablecito y si hay problemas (que creo que no los vas a tener), vemos como se mejora la antena.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## asambl

He intentado poner a funcionar un par de los modulos de laipac, con un PIC16F628, pero desde el primer instante que lo conecto el micro recibe caracteres sin que el otro micro los transmita, he desconectado el transmisor, y la antena del receptor pero sigo recibiendo ese tipo de basura, he pensado que pueda tener ruido en el ambiente, o que tambien podria ser porque lo estoy probando en el protoboard, de cualquier modo no me da confianza usar por antena solo un cable comun y corriente. Si alguien puede ayudarme con una guia de como empezar a trabajar con estos modulos, o cuales son los cuidados que debo tener pear evitar este tipo de problemas, estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Marcelo

Lo que te puede estar pasando es:

1) Tienes señales espúrias (puede ser el protoboard) 
2) Tienes problemas en el código del PIC

Te puedo decir casi con toda seguridad, que la antena no es el problema.

Sugerencias: 

Recuerda que estás trabajando en RF y por consiguiente a frecuencias medias/altas (no se que módulo estás usando) cualquier terminal de los componentes puede servir de antena e introducirte armónicos e inclusive la frecuencia fundamental.

1) Haz que todos los cables que uses en el protoboard sean lo más cortos posibles y bien achatados a la superficie. Evita cables curvados procurando que sean bien rectos.
2) Los componentes discretos (resistencias, condensadors, cristales, etc. deben estar lo más pegado posible al motherboard y con sus terminales muy cortos.
3) Mueve el ajuste de frecuencia para observar si hay variación en el comportamiento.
4) Revisa muy bien la tierra del circuito y la fuente que estás usando.
5) Coloca un condensador de 1 a 10 uF entre Vcc y tierra, lo más cercano posible al receptor y transmisor de RF.
6) Separa el receptor del cristal del PIC.
7) (Esto depende del circuito que hayas montado) Si puedes desconectar el receptor del circuito, prueba a estimular artificialmente las entradas y observa como responde el PIC.


Si subieras el circuito sería más facil recomendar algo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## fortrans

Hola soy nuevo en el foro.

Quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun *circuitos de aplicacion*, para controlar por Rf  4 o 6 minirele utilizando los modulos  Laipac tech (http://www.laipac.com/easy_315a_eng.htm) . con un alcance de 20 a 40 mts aprox.

gracias


Marcelo


----------



## comodinxp

Buenas Tardes tengo una pregunta respecto a los modulos o diria en especial a la implementacion. Tengo el siguiente proyecto y deceo verificar primero como lo puedo hacer antes de comprar los elementos que puedo llegar a utilizar. EL proyecto consiste en realizar una comunicacion electronica de una estacion de metereologia que transmite su información a un PC por puerto R-232 fisico
la idea es implentar un modulo de comunicacion inalambrica que realice esta funcion, mi idea era conectar del puerto serial de la estacion metereologica a un micro por r232 osea max 232 y transmitirlo por el modulo, recibirlo con el otro modulo con un pico y entregarcelo al PC por medio de otro max 232... al nicio me parecio lo mas viable, pero revisando los miscros ellos solo traen por defecto un modulo de comunicacion TX/RX entonces no se como acoplar moduro de comunicacion y puerto serial tanto de la estacion como el del PC.. o si otra persona tiene una idea puede ser vienvenida Muchas gracias por la Atensión y quedo en Espera haber quien me puede ayudar.


----------



## remramon2007

Hola como estas *asambl* te cuento que estoy trabajando en lo mismo con unos modulos 433 y me estan volviendo loco y mi mayor problema es que no tengo buen alcanse, no mas de 2 mts :S un garron!!

te cuento que el problema del ruido "osea que recibes cualquier pabada" se quita cuando comensas a recibir datos del transmisor es decir, recibis basura pero cuando llega información del transmisor esa basura desaparece.

con respecto a mi problema alguien me podra dar una mano? les cuento que el transmisor es para el control remoto de una alarma osea que... no puedo poner una antena de 15 cm como deveria colocar, probe poner un cable de 15 cm y mejoro en forma considerable pero... no puedo usar ese cablecito jajaja

el codigo que envio con el transmisor es con un pic pero el problema no creo que sea el codigo ya que a menos de 2 mts la transmision es buena, tambien depende del lado hacia donde apunte el control remoto.

por la tarde voy a ver si sube un esquema del control pero no creo que sea eso

otra cosa la pata de salida de antena la dejo en el aire o la conecto a una pista que dibuje en el control remoto para que trabaje como antena pero me dijo alguien a quien le funciona bien que dejando la pata en el aire funciona bien.

les agradeceria si me pueden dar una mano y otra cosaa que antena le puedo poner al receptor ya que ahora solo utilizo un cable de unos 15 cm, podra ser ese el problema¡?¡¡

un abrazo ramon[/b]


----------



## michelin

Hola a todos...
amechudo, mira lo que te puedo decir al respecto es que le podes agregar a cada transmisor un multiplexor HT12E con diferente direccion, y a los receptores un demultiplexor HT12D con las mismas direcciones que los anteriores, estas "direcciones" sirven justamente para eso: dividir los canales cuando se necesitan varias transmisiones por la misma frecuencia... es mas si necesitas transmitir 2 bits, o hasta 4 bist podes con un solo transmisor y multiplexor, pero no te recomiendo que uses 2 transmisores, ya que habria mucho ruido y esto probocaria mucha "distorcion" en los datos, lo recomendable seria que con varios multiplexores (siempre con distintas direcciones entre si) lograr la cantidad de bits necesarios...
Yo he logrado con estos transmisores un alcanse de 200 mts y lo utilise para un auto radio control:d
wenoo cualquier duda estoy para eso.. si necesitas planos con gusto te los pasoo


----------



## electrocar

acerca de los modulos tlp434 / rlp434 tengo una duda, la verdad es que tengo otro par pero no se si es que estan dañados por que al dato de salida en el receptor le pongo un led y este o no una señal en el transmisor siempre me queda encendido este, la verdad no me parece logico. 
Que creen !
o si saben alguna otra manera para probar si estan dañados o no, por que creo que lo mas normal es que si no hay dato en el transmisor no dberia estar encendido el led en el receptor.
bye.
agradesco opiniones.
Aqui adjunto la foto, el cable azul en el transmisor esta al aire y sin embargo esta prendido el led en el receptor.


----------



## andresarana24

Electrocar, puedes comprobar que los transmisores están bien con un osciloscopio y un generador de señales.


Conexiones TLP:

PIN 1 GND
PIN 2 Datos, conecta una punta del generador y configuralo a 5.0Vpp (de 0V a Vcc 5V) y 4000 Hz.
PIN 3 VCC = 5V.
PIN 4 ANT, conectas el cable que tienes como antena, aunque si queres lo quitas que de igual manera a tan poca distancia hay buena comunicacion.

Conexiones RLP:

PIN 1 GND.
PIN 2 Conecta una punta del osciloscopio de manera que puedas ver la señal del generador.
PIN 3 No se conecta.
PIN 4 VCC 5V.
PIN 8 Antena, el cablecito que tienes como antena.
Los demás no es necesario que los conectes.

Y listo..
Si quieres le conectas la otra punta del osciloscopio al Pin 2 del TLP para observar..


Saludos..
Andrés Arana C.


----------



## electrocar

gracias, amigo pero creo que el dañado es el receptor, a este si no tengo manera de probarlo con un osciloscopio,


----------



## andresarana24

Mira, te lo cuento porque a mi me ha pasado lo mismo, y resulta que muchas veces no es ni el  transmisor ni el receptor.

Te explico lo siguiente: si pones un alto (5V) en el tx, evidentemente va llegar un alto al rx, pero si pones un bajo en el tx, solo va a llegar en ruido del ambiente al rx, la cuestion es que esto no se nota cuando pones un led en el rx, por eso te hablo de un osciloscopio porque con este si lo vas a poder ver.
No descartes ni el tx ni el rx hasta que puedas hacer una prueba con osciloscopio, porque ni con un led ni con un multimetro vas a poder ver este tipo de señales.

Andres Arana C.


----------



## biker2k3

hola me hice un transmisor y receptor usando los TWS-433 y RWS-433 y en vez de los Ht como no consegui los 2 use 2 picaxe enviando con el comando serout a 300baudios, anda todo bien lo unico que me falta es lograr mayor alcance ahora estara llegando unos 3 metros :S, estoy usando baterias de celulares en el transmisor y receptor de aproximadamente 3.7v...4v, que tengo que hacer para lograr mayor distancia?


----------



## Enrique2009

COmo estan? ojala puedan ayudarme, Estoy en un proyecto donde tengo q controlar un brazo robotico desde una central que es un computadora via RF. quisiera usar estos modulos pero tengo una duda, quiero hacer una comunicacion bidireccional(PC<->brazo) puedo implementarlo con un solo par de modulos TLP434 y RLP434 y trabajar a distinta frecuencias? o en la PC necesito un Transmisor y receptor y en el Brazo otro transmisor y receptor de diferente codigo?


----------



## yo mismo soy

Necesito saber como es la antena de los modulos de radio frecuencia Receptor SAW CZS-3 y Transmisor FST-3


----------



## LMarVg

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, estoy realizando un proyecto en el cual devo comunicar dos micros...y mirando me parece que tendría que intentar con los modulos TLP434 y RLP434. alguien me puede decir donde se consiguen en argentina?
muchas gracias


----------



## mostro

compañero enrique 2009 necesitas otro par para poder conseguir la bidireccionalidad, tienes dos opciones o consigues el mismo par a la misma frecuencia y desarrollas un protocolo de comunicacion con un pic o consigues un par con otra frecuencia igualmente debes desarrollar un protocolo con microcontrolador pic


----------



## mostro

compañero LmarVq en tu pais es la mata de eso busca por google argentina  y encuentras un resto.
Aqui en colombia se consiguen a unos 60 dolares aproximadamente saludos compañeros foristas


----------



## URCUNINA

Buenas.

Soy nuevo en este foro y mi duda es la siguiente.

tengo los modulos RLP434 y TLP434 y necesito saber si existe algún documento formal en donde se diga a que frecuencia se deben enviar los datos y parametros como el tiempo de subida.

El problema es que en la red no se encuantra literatura formal y las pruebas que he realizado muestran que los tiempos de subida y de bajada difieren mucho y al momento de captar la trama existen problemas.


----------



## URCUNINA

Otra duda.

En el demodulador RLP434 existen dos pines para tomar las señales de datos, si alguien sabe cual es la diferencia por favor me puede decir.

gracias


----------



## Palmas

Hola electrocar, creo que tu circuito tiene un problema, tal vez me equivoque, pero del transmisor SALE una SEÑAL con la información que le hayas enviado a TRAVES de un codificador ( el HT12E) ey el receptor extrae esta SEÑAL y por medio de decodificador (el HT12D) decodifica (valga la redundancia) los datos y te los muestra, y RECIEn los puedes ver el, este caso, tu LED. De la manera que lo estás colocando, creo que lo que le estás inyectando al led en una señal, que talvez, como tiene un voltaje, puede prender.  Te recomiendo que veas la pagina de Rentron.com y la de Holtec.com quienes fabrican estos codificadores. Saludos.
 Palmas-


----------



## jdquinteroo

Hola,hace poco ingrese al foro y tengo dudas sobre el manejo de los modulos RLP434.En los foros dice que el alcance sera de unos 50 m si se compra la antena especificada para los modulos y me da verguenza,pero no se exactamente si debo comprar la antena para transmisor y receptor,o unicamente para alguno de los dos.Tambien tengo dudas sobre el pin 3 del RLP434,alguien puede decirme como funciona o para que tipo de datos me sirve?Gracias.


----------



## Zetthketin

Hola jdquinteroo
te recomiendo que si puedes comprarle antena a ambos lo hagas, pero puedes hacer un experimento sin "antena" usando un cable de unos 20 o 30 cm como si fuera la antena

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/docs/EERLP4434ARev1.pdf
aca hay un enlace del circuito que te recomiendo que acompañe tu modulo, porque:
si no codificas tu señal no va a funcionar bien
puedes usar tambien un pic que es lo que ando haciendo yo ahora mismo, lo uso para tener mas control de que va y que viene 
checate lo que hicieron aca
http://www.4shared.com/file/2348848...la_Radio_Frecuencia_con_mdulos_de_LAIPAC.html

otra opcion espero te sirva 

saludos


----------



## jdquinteroo

Gracias Zetthketin,ahora debo probarlo.Ya tengo los micros programados,lo que estoy haciendo es basicamente leyendo uno de los puertos del ATM8 y enviando esa lectura a otro  micro para visualizarlo en un LCD.Es la comunicacion entre ambos micros lo que necesito hacer con estos modulos.Apenas tengo resultados,le escribo.Saludos.


----------



## Zetthketin

Otra cosa que me puse a pensar ayer
Para tener mas distancia tambien importa muchisimo el voltaje del transmisor, metele los 9 o 11 volts y ten cuidado con tu fuente porque aunque no se vea, puede meter mucho ruido si no tienes osciloscopio no se ve, pero si grabas audio hay te pudieras das una idea si de plano es mucho
otra, si se mueve la bovina de el receptor tambien vas a tener ruido igual que un radio de antes, donde movias un poquitito y ya no captabas nada mejor no tocarla, pero si ya se toco puede ser la responsable de la distancia 

Saludos


----------



## jdquinteroo

Uy no sabia eso de la alimentacion,mirando el datasheet dice que el receptor solo aguanta 5,pero el transmisor aguanta hasta 12, en todo caso lo del ruido se reduce si se usa una batería,que es lo que voy a usar dado que lo que estoy haciendo debe estar aislado de la red electrica.Lo de la bobina no lo he movido y no pienso hacerlo precisamente por evitar cualquier daño jajaja.De nuevo gracias,estaré en contacto para contarle como va todo.


----------



## jdquinteroo

Saludos colegas,estoy usando los modulos LP434,pero debo usar un cable de unos 2 mts entre la PCB y el emisor,por lo que quiero usar un integrado que permita la interfase 485,que es la que permite usar cables largos sin atenuar la señal ni dañar la comunicacion.Encontre el SP485CS,sin embargo,tengo varias dudas.No se si debo usar el integrado tanto para el emisor como el receptor de los modulos de radiofrecuencia, y no entiendo bien cuales son los pines que debo conectar entre el SP485CS y los modulos de emision y recepcion respectivamente.Agradezco la ayuda que me puedan brindar,adjunto el datasheet de SP485.


----------



## foil27

Hola a todos, hace poco que soy miembro de esta comunidad. Parece estar muy buena y con muchos temas de interés. 
Bueno, vamos a la pregunta… que no se si esta bien hacerla acá, o hay que crear un nuevo tema. 
El receptor RSW tiene una pata que es la salida analógica o RSSI, según la hoja de datos. Otros le dicen pin de test. La pregunta es ¿Con ese pin se puede medir el nivel de señal? ¿Alguien implemento algún circuito con ese pin? ¿Saben de alguna página que hable del tema? 
Ya entre a la pagina de Wen Shing y Laipac y en los dos hay silencio de radio con respecto a ese pin.
Gracias


----------



## bakhosm

amigos yo ando igual que ustedes en el siguiente link podrán encontrar un ejemplo de emisor y transmisor por RF, y dan una explicacion concreta de como funciona.

yo lo veo igual que el RS-232 pero enves de usar un medio de comunicacion cableado lo usan por RF aqui les dejo el link.

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Comunicaci%C3%B3n_inal%C3%A1mbrica_entre_PICs


en venezuela se consigue el de 315 Mhz.

espero que les sea de gran utilidad... yo les aviso cuando lo tenga en funcionamiento. ...


----------



## jdquinteroo

La bobina del RLP434 se debe fijar en alguna posicion especifica dependiendo de la distancia??Cuando la muevo llega a un punto en que se queda sin hacer nada,luego al moverla un poco a un lado u otro inmediatamente el led de prueba empieza a parpadear.Otra pregunta que tengo es sobre la longitud del cable que uso como antena, como calculo la longitud que le debo poner para asegurar una buena transmision?


----------



## jdquinteroo

Saludos.Estoy manejando los modulos 434, y decidi comprar la antena especificada, pero no sé como es la conexión entre los modulos(cada uno tiene su pin para la entena) y el SMA-JR, que es el conector hembra para la antena de 434 MHZ.Adjunto el datasheet del SMA-JR , agradezco lo que me puedan contar sobre como hacer la dichosa conexión entre el pin ANT de cada modulo y este conector.


----------



## millervb

hola a todos saben en que version del proteus puedo encontrar estos modulos?
el tlp434 y el rlp434 gracias


----------



## ChaD

Hola gente! Necesito construir dos equipos, ambos deberán transmitir y recibir. Yo utilizaría un transmisor y un receptor por equipo (TLP434 y  RLP434), aunque ambos trabajen a la misma frecuencia (434MHz). Alguien tiene idea como implementar un código en un microcontrolador para evitar colisiones? La idea es tener una comunicación bidireccional permanentemente sin problemas. Gracias!


----------



## franciscoalberto

yo mismo soy dijo:


> Necesito saber como es la antena de los modulos de radio frecuencia Receptor SAW CZS-3 y Transmisor FST-3




amigazo porfavor me podrias dar el circuito SAW CZS-3  es para un proyecto de estudio telo agradeceria muchisimo. te pazaria programas seriales de rockolas.


yo intente remplazarlo aqui pero no me sale


----------



## EINNER C

hola a todos, hace poco empeze a trabajar con estos modulos y he leido el post, he visto que la mayoria tiene la duda de porque el receptor siempre recibe datos(basura), asi el transmisor no este activo, creo que es debido al control automatico de ganancia en el receptor que al detectar poca amplitud a la entrada aumenta la ganancia hasta llegar al punto de amplificar el ruido existente en el ambiente, es por eso preciso estar enviando un byte constantemente para que esto no suceda.

Por otro lado, tengo una duda acerca del alcance, ya que no he logrado trasmitir a mas de 10 o 12 mts, y quisiera saber si es posible superar esa distancia utilizando como antena basicamente un cable de alrededor de 15 cm, o sera preciso comprar la antena, de antemano gracias


----------



## ChaD

El problema es que no siempre es posible enviar un byte u otra cosa, por el mismo hecho de que hay una comunicacion (otros datos) que deben llegar, a menos que le "hagas" llegar mediante un microcontrolador o algo asi. De que potencia es el trasmisor que estas usando? De acuerdo a eso sabrás la distancia posible. Por otro lado, supongo que estas usando una antena monopolo de cuarto de onda, en ese caso la antena debe ser de 17,3 cm para los 433.92MHz. Colocala cerca de la pata que trasmite para que esa sea la distancia efectiva.


----------



## jaljz

bueno mi duda es la siguiente como hago para hacer funcionar los modulos tlp434 y rlp 434 sin necesidad de un codificador o decodificador. Es para poder saber si estan funcionando o no. 
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## ChaD

Lo que podes hacer es inyectarle una señal de unos pocos Hz en el transmisor. Lo podes hacer con un PIC o con un 555. Del otro lado podes ver la misma señal por el pin de recepcion (pin 3). Podes conectarle un LED y lo vas a ver parpadear a la frecuencia que envias, es por esto que digo que la frecuencia no debe ser alta, sino lo vas a ver siempre prendido.


----------



## jaljz

otra cosa porque el pin 2 que es la salida del receptor esta siempre activa, sin yo mandarle ninguna orden desde el transmisor. y como hacer para solucionarla gracias.
le tengo conectado un led y esta siempre encendido cuando envio algun dato desde el transmisor el led titila.
yo quiero q este siempre apagado y cuando envie datos se encienda
muchas gracias de antemano necesito ayuda


----------



## ChaD

Bueno, lo que vos vas a transmitir son datos digitales, para eso tenés que codificar la información y cuando la des como válida recién en ese momento encender el led. Una forma de hacerlo es con los codificadores y decodificadores HT12E y HT12D respectivamente. Sino con un PIC. Son las formas mas sencillas que se me ocurren.


----------



## fernandoae

Con un pulsador en la entrada de datos y un led en la salida del rx... nunca leiste la hoja de datos? entendes como funciona el par tx-rx?


----------



## jaljz

mm q pena miren lo que me pasa es esto, los codificadores me sirven y todo, lo q pasa es q cuando oprimo el pulsaor del transmisor el led enciende hasta ahi todo bien pero cuando dejo de presionarlo sigue encendido y no se por q, si no estoy enviando ningun dato como podria solucionar eso pero sin usar ningun micro ya q no me dejan usarlos.

gracias por la ayuda q me han prestado hasta ahora la he necesitado
este es el ultimo paso q me falta para terminar mi proyecto


----------



## m3mho

Hola yo te recomendaria los modulos de XBee... parecen ser una mejor opcion


----------



## COSMICO

Hola Amigos.
A ver a ver.
Tengo un par de modulos de estos "tl,Rlp 434" y resulta que la norma 232 dice que en estado de reposo o sin datos la linea se mantiene en alto. pero como la logica 232 es inversa negativa
esto equivale a -12volts, el max 232 lo pasa a +5 volts ya asi mantiene en alto la linea
cuando conecto el pic directo al max, el pic entiende los datos 
a la perfeccion; pero a travez del rlp 434, es totalmente sordo..y es que el modulo
mantiene en bajo la linea rx del pic y este esta esperando un flanco de bajada, pues deberia estar en alto en ese momento; he probado con varios modulos de esta ref y lo mismo, alguien me puede decir que pasa..modulos malos? deberian estar en altoo su linea data out? he intentado invertir los datos; pero igual recupero el estado alto a la entrada pero los datos se invierten y quedo igual.


----------



## parca4182

es mejor q te prenda el led asi sabes q el receptor esta funcionando, cuando el led ya no prenda quiere decir q el receptor murio  creeme ya me paso usa el ht12d y el ht12e tambien puede utilizar un 7447 junto con el ht12e y asi visualizar los datos en un 7 segmentos


----------



## poseidoaqp

buenas soy de peru hice un proyecto rf con con los modulos de 315Mhz con comunicacion R232 la verdad que no tenia idea como funcionaban los codificadores asi que decidi usar un PIC 16F628 que me parece mas facil de codificar. La idea de codificar es que lo pueden hacer de muchas formas PPM, PWM, PAM, PCM entre las que conosco pero yo use PPM y estoy transmitiendo hasta 8 bits , el rango que alcanza son como unos 25mts y quisiera aumentar el rango de alcance si alguien conoce algun amplificador de potencia me seria de gran ayuda ya que deseo tener un alcance mas largo


----------



## COSMICO

Tambien tengo el mismo problema del ruido a la salida del receptor, trabajando en modo full duplex
por rs232; ahora, lo grave es que en algun momento el ruido coinside con los datos que debo recibir
y el circuito conectado al pc se me dispara, como si recibiera datos validos:enfadado:, alguien sabe como solucionar esto? ,pues me es dificil estar enviando datos continuamente como recomienda el amigo EINNER C..


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola amigos del foro.

Mi proyecto es el de controlar 8 servomotores con 1 PIC16F84A, el circuito electronico y el archivo fuente, lo descargue y funcionan muy bien, pero la plaqueta se comunica mediante DB9 con una pc que tiene un programa diseñado en Visual Basic.

mi ides es la de eliminar el cable DB9, ya que es una simple comunicación serie y veo que con estos dispositivos TLP434 y RLP434 se logra muy bien.

mi pregunta es:

1) se consigue en Santa Fe Capital - argentina???
2) la patilla 3 del RLP434 (Linear Output) a donde se conecta?

sirve para algo en especial?
solo se coloca un led indicador?

en el datasheet no dice nada.

saludos y gracias


----------



## fernandoae

> 1) se consigue en Santa Fe Capital - argentina???


No se , pero casi seguro que si. Yo consigo los de 140M a $62 y el de 500M a $120 para que te des una idea.



> 2) la patilla 3 del RLP434 (Linear Output) a donde se conecta?


A ningun lado, anda igual... pero a mi tambien me gustaria saber para que sirve...


----------



## DJ DRACO

dice algo de linear output test...pareceria decir en mi traductor de ingles-español marca ACME que significa:

Salida de prueba lineal
Salida lineal - prueba
Prueba de salida lineal...

y puedo seguir toda la noche

jaja


----------



## magdalena

Una pregunta disculpen pero alguien sabe si en el pin 3 puedo ver el RSSI???
Agradeceria mucho su respuesta!!!


----------



## ChaD

De hecho, si mal no recuerdo el pin 2 es la salida del receptor (los datos) y el pin 3 es el RSSI.


----------



## magdalena

oki Gracias muy amable de tu parte!!! y si quiero medir o saber cual es el RSSI solo leo ese dato y listo!!! eso no tiene q llevar ninguna antena ahi en esa patita ni nada verdad???


----------



## ChaD

Claro, lees un nivel de tensión. No pongas antena ni nada en ese pin.


----------



## ignaps45

Exelente post muchachos!!!! Muy interesante!!

Tengo una pregunta muy sencilla, vi que la hicieron y nadie contesto.
1- ¿Donde se consiguen el RLP434 y el TLP434 en Argentina? Por favor algunos nombres de negocios de cualquier provincia o Cap fed.

Ademas tengo un pedido, Podrian mostrar algun circuito en proteus o simil de como van conectados estos dispositivos al pic. La semana que viene tengo que meterme de lleno en esto y me va a encantar poder a contribuir en el tema. 

Un abrazo Grande a todos


----------



## ChaD

Hola ignaps45. En CIKA los tienen. (www.cika.com.ar). Estan en Bs As, pero tienen distribuidores en Mendoza, Rosario y Córdoba.

En cuanto a la forma de conectarlos, es conveniente que uses un HT12E y HT12D y controles estos con el pic, ademas de la alimentación (del RX) o el pin de habilitación (del TX) de los módulos con el pic. No es complicado, mira los datasheets y te vas a dar cuenta. Cualquier cosa avisá.


----------



## ignaps45

Hola chaD, Gracias por contestar, perfecto , conozco esa casa de electrónica.
Le pegue una mirada a los encoders que me recomiendas y tengo unas dudas:

¿Estos servirían para aislar electricamente  el pic del RLP434 y el TLP434? segun lo que entendi en hoja de datos estos encoders toman datos en paralelo y los mandan en serie por IR.

La idea que yo tenia de usar el RLP434 y el TLP434 era aprovechar el protocolo rs-232 del pic y directamnte mandar el tx del pic al  TLP434 y de otro pic conectar el rx al RLP434 . Se que no es soplar y hacer botellas pero a groso modo tan simple como eso.
eso lo vi aqui http://blog.espol.edu.ec/ideastecnologia/2010/01/09/radiocontrol-con-el-tlp434/

Si lo que me quisiste decir es que use directamente los encoder para transmitr y recivir por IR , no es lo que me serviria para mi proyecto.

Muchas gracias Chad escucho recomendaciones


----------



## ChaD

Los HT no sirven para aislar electricamente. Al enviar datos en forma digital es necesario un protocolo, estos IC se encargan de esto. Lo que hacen es poner los datos (niveles de tensión) tomados de 4 pines (al mismo tiempo, en paralelo) y los envían en serie. De ahi en más le colgas los módulos de 433MHz para la transmisión (por RF, no por IR).

De igual forma, supongo que es posible ir poniendo datos por estos pines e ir habilitando/deshabilitando el IC para que envie o no. Aunque sería bastante engorroso para un gran volumen de datos y la velocidad sería pésima. Pero si son pocos datos anda bien.

Lo del puerto serie también lo podés probar, debería funcionar.


----------



## ignaps45

Bien chaD , ahora me queda mas claro. Estuve viendo por ahi y efectivamente muchos usan estos decoders.
Te cuento lo que quiero hacer, basicamente seria un transmisor y N receptores. Los receptores tendia un pic que manejaria un motor que abre una puertita(0,25,50,75,90 grados) (servo o paso a paso no decidi) lo unico que tendria que enviar el trnasmisor son 2 bits uno para habilitar la puerta elegida por ejemplo "puerta A" y el otro bit le incaria cuantos grados de apertura , Osea cero volumen de informacion. 
Ah me olvidaba , estuve viendo el catalogo de componentes de cika y no aparecen los tlp por ningun lado, a lo mejor tengo que llamar por te y preguntar.

Saludos ,un abrazo


----------



## ChaD

Si tu idea es hacerlo con los HT, podes ponerle a cada puertita una dirección distinta (8 bits=256 puertitas máximo) y luego con los otros 4 bits podés darle 16 órdenes distintas. Incluso podes hacer 90/16=5.63, es decir, que la puerta tenga distintos niveles de apertura, cada 5.63º. En fin, las posibilidades estan, todo depende de tus requerimientos.

El direccionamiento del encoder (a que puertita le vas a enviar) y los datos que envias lo haces con el PIC.

Vos decis que con un bit enviarías el grado de apertura. Un bit tiene 2 estados, o sea, podrías hacer abierto o cerrado únicamente.


----------



## ignaps45

Perdón me exprese mal, quise decir byte . Pero la verdad no le encuentro necesidad de usar encoders por lo que vos me dices. Si la comunicacion via rs232 funca bien solo tendria que hacer esto:

Desde el transmisorpor ejemplo quiero hablar con la puerta "A")
a=1;
printf(" %u",a); //el receptor en puerta A dice " estan hablando conmigo" ¿cuantos grados habro la puerta?
y dps le mandas los grados de igual manera
printf("%u", grados); 

y asi con las demas puertas, no se parece facil , no creo que lo sea tanto pero es lo que se me ocurre ahora.
Gracias ChaD


----------



## ChaD

Esa opción también debería funcionarte. Cualquier cosa avisá.


----------



## elgringo94

Buenos dias a todos en mi trabajo estoy trabajando con estos dos modulos necesito envia un archivo desde un computador al otro y viceversa, para ello hice un comunicacion full duplex la cual me permite comunicar la dos computadoras sin embargo se podrido mandar caracteres mediante el uso de hyperterminal aun no he podrido mandar un archivo sastifactoriamente. Seras q alguien ha hecho algo parecido para q me puedas ayudar??


----------



## ChaD

No he hecho, pero supongo que el problema puede venir por la forma en que estas abriendo el archivo, ya que no deberia haber problemas, aún podrías mandar el archivo caracter por caracter. Cómo lo estas haciendo? Que tipo de archivo es?


----------



## elgringo94

Bueno estoy tratando de envía archivo txt el cual tiene un mensaje corto. El archivo lo mandó con hypertérminal usando 2 computadores el cual configuró para q uno sea el transmisor y el otro el receptor. He utilizado de tx rx de mismo frecuencia y de distintas frecuencias y aún así no lo envía


----------



## ChaD

Gringo, no entiendo como estas mandando un txt por hyperterminal. Si estas usando un programa hecho por vos, ese debe ser el problema (si con el hyperterminal ya te anda bien). Si es así, creo que tu problema es mas bien el software. De todos modos, sería bueno que abrieras un nuevo post para tu problema, ya que queda medio descolgado aca


----------



## Kaneda

Hola gente...estoy tambien haciendo pruebas con estos modulitos...puedo comunicarlos pero todavia estoy experimentando para lograr un alcance adecuado...Les comento que la salida de Linear Out no se utiliza como una salida lineal, la funcion de ese pin es la de control de sensibilidad, mejor dicho, chequeo de sensibilidad. Ese pin entrega un nivel de tension analogico que es proporcional a la sensibilidad del receptor..es decir, a la potencia de recepcion.. se puede utilizar para calibrar el receptor y comprobar con cuanto potencia se recibe en determinadas situaciones...

Bueno, espero haber ayudado un poco...Saludos


----------



## ChaD

Kaneda, ese pin se llama RSSI (receive signal strenght intensity) y es justamente para lo que vos decís. Ahora bien, tengo varios módulos y en ninguno de ellos he podido hacer alguna medición correcta de intensidad con ese pin. Vos lo has probado? Pudiste hacerlo andar?


----------



## truchapp

Hola a todos, disculpen ya lei todo lo que aqui dice y aun no me queda muy claro como utilizar los HT, es necesario usarlos para transmitir y recibir con los modulos TPL434 y RLP434? para que sirven los pines de direccion, como se utilizan? yo estoy intentando comunicar estos modulos por medio de un pic, sin los HT, pero no se si esta bien, ya que a veces la comunicacion me responde bien pero despues de un tiempo siempre se bloquea mi pic del receptor y tengo que reiniciarlo.

Gracias espero alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## sanpo4

hola, tengo un "tlp-434 wenshing" segun lo que se lee en el dispositivo, el problema es que tiene 6 patas, la 1 y 2 estan puenteadas, al igual que la 3 y 4, lo que nos da un total de 4, pero necesitaria que alguien me diga cual es cual (Vdd, ground, data in, antena) ya que me pase horas buscando la informacion tecnica y ni el mismo "wenshing" se acuerda que los fabrico, jeje....gracias


----------



## ChaD

Bienvenido al foro! No es ese el nombre oficial para los Wenshing, por eso no lo encontrás. Los TLP y RLP son de Laipac. De todos modos desde la página de Wenshing se encuentran fácil (http://www.wenshing.com.tw/Products/RF_Module/). El modelo que debés tener es el RWS-371-6.

No se que problema tengo que no me deja adjuntar el datasheet. En la PRIMER página de este thread Andrés subio unas hojas de datos, lo baje y es correcto el pinout. Es su tercer ardjunto. Saludos,


----------



## ceuvermelho

Hola, es la primera vez que utilizo el foro para hacer una pregunta. Espero me puedan ayudar. Estoy realizando un proyecto donde mis modulos de radio frecuencia, transmisor tlp434A y receptor rlp434 (http://www.laipac.com/easy_434_eng.htm) deben activar un led y un motor de manera independiente atravéz de un Ht12E y un Ht12D. No encuentro un diagrama donde no venga un microcontrolador y no puedo usar uno. Al conectar los modulos para prueba no tengo ningun problema pero al conectar a los Ht no funciona. Quisiera saber si me podrían explicar como deben funcionar los modulos y si puedo conectar a los ht sin ese microcontrolador.


----------



## lubeck

> Quisiera saber si me podrían explicar como deben funcionar los modulos y si puedo conectar a los ht sin ese microcontrolador.


si.. si se pueden conectar sin mictrocontrolador, los HT codifican y decodifican....

en la ficha tecnica viene el diagrama..... no se si ya lo sabieron por este tema...


----------



## alexoes8

tengo dos Modulos RF TX(FST-3) RX(CZS-3) - 315Mhz / 433.92Mhz . experimente con una fuente para los dos y me funciono bien pero al haserlo con otra fuente(fuentes separadas) y a la misma distancia no funciono . alguien me podria decir q fue lo que paso ... notngo idea y me estoy arrancando los pelos..


----------



## lubeck

> tengo dos Modulos RF TX(FST-3) RX(CZS-3) - 315Mhz / 433.92Mhz . experimente con una fuente para los dos y me funciono bien pero al haserlo con otra fuente(fuentes separadas) y a la misma distancia no funciono . alguien me podria decir q fue lo que paso ... notngo idea y me estoy arrancando los pelos..



Yo tengo el mismo problema... he leido que tienen problemas de ruido y que en los protos no funcionan adecuadamente...

mi posible hipótesis es blindarlos y hacer la PCB.... veremos!!!!

Este es el resultado de mi hipotesis.. casi no creo pero tambien ya he intentado de todo incluso con tres modulos diferentes....


----------



## alexoes8

Gracias lubeck por responder. pero ayer queme 2 integrados 16f628a al intentar miles de configuraciones en el proto, aun asi estuve determinado el dia siguiente a que funcione asi que compre otros y aorita me funciono bien(con un poco de inerferencia supongo que por el proto)con las dos fuentes separadas,no se que fue pero ice el mismo procedimiento y estavez funciono...???  .ahora mi otra inquietud es si lo paso a un impreso y lo pongo en una cajita funcionara mejor o peor que en el proto.....??.y culquier informacion q necesiten me lo hacen saber yo lo posteo el circuito y programa q utilice...


----------



## Automatic

Andaba todo bien mis codes los probe casi todo un dia y sin problemas, pero en la noche se prendieron los 4 leds de salidas del ht12d, sera alguna señal que interfirio por ahy?, ya no puedo apagarlos con ningun boton solo desconectado la fuente,


----------



## fede098

Alguien tiene el par de componentes(TLP434A)y(RLP434A)para el proteus isis y ares?No lo encuentro por ningun lado y los necesito para bastantes experimentos que quiero aser.

tengo el proteus 7.7


----------



## lubeck

Yo tambien lo he buscado por mas de 1 año sin exito...
al parecer no lo hay.... o estan muy bien escondidos....
lo bueno es que no se necesitan para hacer la simulación... solo es estética así que muchos creamos los componentes y los excluimos de la simulacion...
en ares pues tambien se hace el componente...  por aqui en el foro subi un archivo con dichos componentes...
espero te sirva mi info....


----------



## fede098

como se llama el archivo?asi lo busco.

gracias por tu respuesta
saludos


----------



## Josemat

andresarana24 dijo:


> Mira, te lo cuento porque a mi me ha pasado lo mismo, y resulta que muchas veces no es ni el  transmisor ni el receptor.
> 
> Te explico lo siguiente: si pones un alto (5V) en el tx, evidentemente va llegar un alto al rx, pero si pones un bajo en el tx, solo va a llegar en ruido del ambiente al rx, la cuestion es que esto no se nota cuando pones un led en el rx, por eso te hablo de un osciloscopio porque con este si lo vas a poder ver.
> No descartes ni el tx ni el rx hasta que puedas hacer una prueba con osciloscopio, porque ni con un led ni con un multimetro vas a poder ver este tipo de señales.
> 
> Andres Arana C.




Yo tambien tuve el problema anterior e incluso estuve descartando los pares, pero ahora me voy por el osciloscopio, es dificil hacerlos entrar en sintonia y de que forma se puede hacer eso????


----------



## Jairo

Josemat dijo:


> Yo tambien tuve el problema anterior e incluso estuve descartando los pares, pero ahora me voy por el osciloscopio, es dificil hacerlos entrar en sintonia y de que forma se puede hacer eso????


 
Hola, no estoy muy al corriente de lo que va el tema, pero segun lo que veo, es el mismo problema que yo tenía, yo le puse un osciloscopio y el ruido no solo se metia cuando estaba en OL, tambien lo hacia en 1L.

Para solucionarlo, ten mucho cuidado con la velocidad para que asi no esté en ningun estado por mucho tiempo, para resolver el problema de la sincronizacion, lo que hice fue enviar antes de enviar el dato correcto  algunos ceros y unos alternadamente, esto como para despertarlo y luego envio el dato que necesito

Espero haberte ayudado

Saludos


----------



## EINNER C

hola a todos

lo mas conveniente es enviar constantemente un dato para mantener los modulos activos sin recibir ruido, y cuando necesites enviar eel dato, le das un identificador que reconocera el receptor y lo tomara como dato  

ejemplo

envias constantemente 0xAA (b10101010) para mantener csambios de estados

y cuando envies info puede ser

0x0f (identificador) + trama de datos

asi no tendra ningun problema, por otro lado ya que realize la practica, el tiempo apropiado entre envio y envio (AA y AA) para que no se cuele nada de ruido debe ser no mayor a 8ms probado a una velocidad de 9600 baudios, a 8.5 ms existen datos errones...

lo anterior se debe a que el receptor cuento con un control automatico de ganancia, que aumenta dicha ganancia a medida que se atenua la senal, y si se deja de enviar durante un tiempo la ganancia es alta, y cuando se envia el dato no se entiende

saludos


----------



## Isasu

Hola:
Tengo los modulos RPL434 y el TLP434, consegui los integrados HT12D y HT12E, pero la verdad no tengo idea de como se arma el circuito, alguien me podria dar una mano, o pasarme el diagrama?
Muchas Gracias


----------



## pandacba

Que tal si a la info que trae los modulos le sumas la que podes obtener bajando las hojas de datos de los integrados, alli hay bastante información que deberia servirte para tu proposito


----------



## yulian

hola amigos del foro. Hace poco termine de realizar una comunicacion con los modulos de RF pero se vuelve incomodo el hecho de utilizar una antena de 20cm. Existe alguna posibilidad de utilizar una antena mas pequeña?? es decir que no sea un cablecito de cobre pelado, sino tal vez microcinta o algo similar??


----------



## espectr0

Buenas noches compañeros He tratado de buscar el modulo TLP434A En México y no le no encuentro si hay alguien que me digiera donde poder encontrarlo se los Agradecería, Para los que son de México ni en república del salvador los encontré u.u


----------



## lubeck

ahi si hay.... creo...

fijate en este proveedor

clave 854, 855 y 859


----------



## espectr0

Gracias Lubeck buscare de todos modos iré a dar otra vuelta a los locales que me faltan  revisare tu pagina gracias.


----------



## lesterh7

si hay te recomiendo los que vende esta persona son muy buenos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-66987306-modulos-rf-433mhz-par-transmisor-receptor-pic-atmel-avr-_JM_


----------



## lubeck

lesterh7 dijo:


> si hay te recomiendo los que vende esta persona son muy buenos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-66987306-modulos-rf-433mhz-par-transmisor-receptor-pic-atmel-avr-_JM_



La verdad un proveedor muy responsable.... yo le compro cosas...

pongo sus datos:
  Fermin Enrique Zamora (EDUTRONIKA)
edutronika@hotmail.com
     771-1841824
     Pachuca, HIDALGO

pd. espero no me moderen... pero ese si que no es manchado con los precios...  gente como esa vale la pena recomendar (y el regaño )


----------



## electronico911

Buenas noches, estoy usando los modulos tlp 434  y rlp434 para enviar el resultado de un conversor analogo digital,  que me proporciona un pic 16f73 a otro pic semejante con un solo adc todo va bien, el dilema es cuando intento colocar otro, necesito que me ayuden  implementar la rutina en c  que me permita diferenciar entre el resultado de 3 conversores adc y enviarlos al receptor  otro pic 16f73 y el valor de los adc sirvan para setear dos pwm implementados por hardware. la idea es crear un pequeño control remoto para manejar tres motores pero eso de la programacion en c es todo un proceso en el cual apenas me estoy sumergiendo lo estoy haciendo con mikroc. Les agradezco por las posibles ideas que me puedan aportar.


----------



## chc2009

hola compañeros electronicos, tengo una dudota a ver si me ayudan, quiero transmitir voz a traves de estos modulos RF, tlp434A y RLP434A, mi duda es si es posible hacerlo con estos modulos, imaginemos que manejo 3 khz como frecuencia de la voz humana. mi pregunta es que si puedo meter la señal analogica en este modulo en el pin del transmisor de data in, y la recibo con el receptor?¡¡?¡?, o


----------



## yulian

Bueno ps segun tengo entendido estos modulos solo transmiten datos digitales codificados, no señales analogas, debido a que como es una transmision de RF ya existe una modulacion para poder transmitir y recibir datos. Lo que podrias intentar es enviar esa señal analoga pero volviendola digital por medio del uso del modulo del ADC de algun microcontrolador. Espero te sirva la aclaracion.


----------



## chc2009

bueno pero entonces si la muestreo supongamos a 6khz, y luego quiero una resolucion de por lo menos 8 bits seria 48 khz , crees que la pueda enviar a traves de estos modulos que tienen 433 mhz??¡¡?¡


----------



## yulian

Bueno no se si hallas utilizado tecnologias RF como Zigbee, por ejemplo los modulos XBEE. Esto te lo menciono por la sencilla razon de que ese tipo de comunicaciones inalambricas solo permiten realizar control de procesos, no para transmitir datos como voz. En conclusión estos modulos de RF son muy limitados, y entre esas limitaciones tenemos el tipo de datos a Tx. La aplicacion de estos modulos claramente dice que es para aplicaciones de telemetria. Si quieres transmitir voz deberias pensar en otra tecnologia RF, tal vez Bluetooth. Saludos.


----------



## miguelus

chc2009 dijo:


> hola compañeros electronicos, tengo una dudota a ver si me ayudan, quiero transmitir voz a traves de estos modulos RF, tlp434A y RLP434A, mi duda es si es posible hacerlo con estos modulos, imaginemos que manejo 3 khz como frecuencia de la voz humana. mi pregunta es que si puedo meter la señal analogica en este modulo en el pin del transmisor de data in, y la recibo con el receptor?¡¡?¡?, o





Estos módulos son para transmitir datos, funcionan por el principio XON/XOFF, por lo que no son aptos para el envío de señales analógicas.

Existen otros módulos en esta frecuencia (433,92Mhz) que sí están diseñados para transmitir señales de Audio.

Sal U2


----------



## lubeck

y que opinas de usar unos walkie talkies???

esos son analogos y si necesitas convertir voz de digital a analogo con un microcontrolador, lo mas viable creo que seria un dspic o similar....


----------



## terminator

asambl dijo:


> He intentado poner a funcionar un par de los modulos de laipac, con un PIC16F628, pero desde el primer instante que lo conecto el micro recibe caracteres sin que el otro micro los transmita, he desconectado el transmisor, y la antena del receptor pero sigo recibiendo ese tipo de basura, he pensado que pueda tener ruido en el ambiente, o que tambien podria ser porque lo estoy probando en el protoboard, de cualquier modo no me da confianza usar por antena solo un cable comun y corriente. Si alguien puede ayudarme con una guia de como empezar a trabajar con estos modulos, o cuales son los cuidados que debo tener pear evitar este tipo de problemas, estaria muy agradecido.



Hola, verifica si tienes activas las resistencias pull up de los puertos, sino activalas; coloca un condensador de 100 nF entre positivo y masa de los circuitos; verifica que los puertos esten en digital; usa cristal externo y no uses el interno; desactiva el MCLR o colocalo a pull up. Prueba directamente antes de usar los modulos de RF. Saludos.
Terminator.


----------



## Sivick

Buenas Gente del foro, Tengo una duda sobre este tema de Comunicaciones entre pic, yo tengo un problema, mi proyecto es algo familiar, yo quiero comunicar un pic con un Arduino usando los TLP343 y RLP343,  yo quiero simular primero todo por Proteus pero no se como asegurar que mi pic (16F870 usando el modulo de USART) este mandado bien un mensaje. 

Aquí dejo mi código, yo uso el copilador de MPLAB



		Código:
	

__CONFIG _CP_OFF &_WDT_OFF &_PWRTE_ON &_XT_OSC
LIST P=16F870
#INCLUDE <P16F870.INC>
org 0h

org 20h
Inicio:
BSF STATUS,5
MOVLW b'00000010'
MOVWF TRISB
BCF PORTC,6
MOVLW d'51'
MOVWF SPBRG
BCF TXSTA,6
BSF TXSTA,5
BCF TXSTA,4
BCF TXSTA,2
BSF RCSTA,7
BCF STATUS,5

BCF PORTB,1
Sigue:
BSF PORTB,0
BTFSS PORTB,1
goto Sigue
BCF PORTB,0
MOVF b'000001'
MOVWF TXREG
Aqui 
BTFSS PIR1,4
Goto  Aqui
Goto Sigue

End


No se si puedan ayudarme


----------

